
Show HN: Gorched is terminal game written in Go inspired by Scorched Earth - zladovan
https://github.com/zladovan/gorched#gorched
======
zenojevski
This is really cool!

I think I can spot a few places where you got inspired by Worms as well :)

\- Scenario doodads like trees \- Projectile distances when they fly off
screen \- Cross tombstones, like in the original Worms!

Is that right?

Edit: What do you think of remote multiplayer via shared Tmux sessions?

~~~
zladovan
Yes you are absolutely right about Worms inspiration :)

There is minimally one another thing I would like to borrow from Worms and
it's the water. I like the idea of tanks to be sunk when they are "out of
terrain".

Good idea with this multiplayer. I didn't think about this way. Fell free to
reach me on e-mail (see github profile).

------
mikecoles
This is what has been lacking. Scorched Earth was a great game to play in the
office. Coworkers could take their turn whenever they had time. Through the
years, I've searched occasionally for an updated version.

Thank you for this.

~~~
zenojevski
I have been working on a remake of Scorched Earth for a little while, that is
modern but still faithful to the original.

I find myself playing it often, for a quick minute or two, just to release
tension accumulated during the day :) Maybe you'll have some fun as well!

It doesn't need anything other than a browser to play, and you jump straight
into action!

\- [https://pastry.itch.io/ravaged-planet](https://pastry.itch.io/ravaged-
planet)

It's single player only unfortunately (yet) and the AI leaves quite a bit to
be desired... But I'll get to it eventually!

Here are the instructions:

\- You are always the red tank \- Left/right arrow changes the firing angle \-
Up/down change the firing power \- Pressing SHIFT and/or ALT performs the
above faster or slower \- Tab/shift-tab switches between weapons \- Spacebar
fires

